# Syfy Movie Presentations



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Am I remembering correctly that when some of these movies were airing for the first few times on Syfy, they filled my widescreen tv on the HD FEED, but now when they are airing on the HD FEED (like Return of Living Dead: Rave to Grave) it's a rectangle with black all around?


----------

